# At least 700,000 routers given to customers by ISPs are vulnerable to hacking



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> More than 700,000 ADSL routers provided to customers by ISPs around the world contain serious flaws that allow remote hackers to take control of them.
> 
> Most of the routers have a directory traversal flaw in a firmware component called webproc.cgi that allows hackers to extract sensitive configuration data, including administrative credentials. The flaw isnt new and has been reported by multiple researchers since 2011 in various router models.


More


----------

